# Fresh off the Farm....Literally.  Manton & Smith Gold Eagle and Monark Spartan



## TexasJeff2855 (May 4, 2012)

Bought yesterday, farm fresh, including the dirt.  The Gold Eagle has had some amateur paint work.  Comments?


----------



## jd56 (May 4, 2012)

Love the spartan chainring.
Nice finds texas

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Uniblab (May 4, 2012)

Manton? I noticed the head badge that said "Winton"

There was a car company by that same name which was the impetus for the formation of the Packard automobile. James Ward Packard bought a Winton car and after it having broken down several times on the trip home from the dealer he devised some improvements. When he suggested these changes to Mr. Winton he was told "If you think you can build a better car, DO IT!" And the rest is history. 

Today, few people recall the Winton car....side note, after they stopped car production they concentrated on making marine and stationary gasoline and diesel engines. The company was purchased by GM's locomotive division and was later renamed Cleveland Diesel Engine and then disappeared into the corporate mist. What other worthless info would you like to know?


----------



## TexasJeff2855 (May 5, 2012)

Yes, it says Manton & Smith in small letters above Winton.


----------



## TexasJeff2855 (May 20, 2012)

Just a little 0000 steel wool, elbow grease, and Carlisle Lightenings............


----------

